# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  What are some ups and downs of living in your country?

## Dabeho

.....................

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> .....................


At the moment the up and down in Sweden is Merkel's two cents. I wish she would take it back.

----------


## michaelmanson

haha, In Estonia we still have 1 cent

----------

